# help me get rid of the "right click save as" :)



## Ejazzle (Nov 17, 2009)

is there any way to use a flash player or something of that nature on blogger.com or wordpress? 

here is my website/blog

EJazzle's toilet

i want to be able to set the website up to sell photos of surfing and stuff. 

can someone point me in the right direction please? 

thank you!


----------



## musicaleCA (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes. There are JavaScript...er...scripts, available that can tell the browser to not display the "Save Image As..." dialogue. However, these are useless, as if someone disables JS while browsing except for select scripts (like I do), it will have no effect, and if someone is really determined they'll just take a screenshot.


----------



## epp_b (Nov 18, 2009)

Don't bother, it's not worth few bytes of extra code that take to load.


----------



## Battou (Nov 18, 2009)

You'd be better off showing 800x600 previews with the larger highrez prints as the selling point.


----------

